

Show HN: We open sourced our social website (built with Play) and mobile apps - steren
http://labs.steren.fr/2014/05/14/beansight-is-now-open-source/

======
xytop
Another biiiiiiiiiiigest hole is config :)

[https://github.com/beansight/beansight-
website/blob/master/c...](https://github.com/beansight/beansight-
website/blob/master/conf/application.conf)

Guys,

you had to hide your gmail account user/pass

had to hide facebook keys

twitter keys

application secret..

I just successfully authorized on gmail with your account and can read lots of
mails, responses.. not saying that I can send emails on your behalf..

~~~
steren
Thanks. The DB credentials were in variables, but not these. I am changing the
mail credentials. Regarding TW and FB login, application have been disabled as
social login are not properly working anymore and we don't have the manpower
to fix them.

~~~
xytop
np, don't forget to clear commit history for config :)

some of db details are in history too

~~~
steren
And that's now done. Thanks. They were old DB details, but anyway, I cleaned
the file.

------
xytop
[https://github.com/beansight/beansight-
website/blob/master/a...](https://github.com/beansight/beansight-
website/blob/master/app/controllers/Contact.java)

51 lines for imports and 45 lines for code..

that's all about java..

~~~
steren
Well you know these imports are added automatically by your IDE. They probably
were not cleaned.

Sincerely, I did a lot of languages, and dependency management in Java is
working much better than... say JavaScript :)

~~~
xytop
In modern PHP frameworks (Zend, Laravel..) there are usually no dependencies
at all in classes :)

Thanks to autoloading

~~~
programminggeek
That is a lie. There are plenty of dependencies, you just don't know what they
are.

